# Sticky  Water Test Kits Master Copies



## RedneckR0nin

I have a Hagen Iron test kit and have lost the instructions. I was wondering if anyone out there has the instructions that they could scan or post for me so I can test my iron levels.







I know it's kinda dumb but I can't for the life of me remember if it's 3 or 5 drops to a 5ml sample to test for Iron. I know it is one scoop of substance 2 in the sample to check for chleated iron but can't remember the color codes. Please if you could help would be greatly appreciated even a pic of the color codes and a write up would be great!! Thanks
RnR


----------



## AKSkirmish

Some one post the right stuff or all of it please-
If right stuff is posted for all tests.
We should pin it since this comes up alot around ehre....


----------



## maknwar

Hagen Nutrafin Iron test kit

To test for Free (non-chelated) iron:
1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette. Use it to fill a clean test tube to the 5 ml line.
2) Add 3 drops of Reagent #1 to the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake well to mix. Attention! Always use the cap. Avoid skin contact.
3) Place test tube in lab base and wait one minute.
4) Match the test color to the closest color on the chart. for best results, hold the test tube flat against the paper and read with a light source.
5) After use, rinse the test tube with fresh tap water to ensure it is clean for next use.

To test for chelated iron:
1) Take a sample of the water to be tested with the pipette. Use it to fill a clean test tube to the 5 ml line.
2) Add 3 drops of Reagent #1 to the test tube. Insert cap. Hold in place with finger and shake well to mix. 
3) Open cap and add one level spoonful of Reagent #2 (powder) to the test tube.
4) Insert cap and shake well
5) Place test tube in lab and wait 30 minutes.
6) Match the test color to the closest color on the chart. 
7) After use, rinse the test tube with fresh tap water to ensure it is clean for next use.

Wife has the camera and she coming back on Friday. I will try to get a pic with my cell until then.


----------



## maknwar

View attachment Aquarium_Pharmaceuticals_Ammonia.pdf









View attachment Nitrate_20Test_20Directions.pdf









View attachment Nitrite_Instructions_4.pdf









View attachment Ph_20Test_20Directions.pdf









View attachment Phoshate_Instructions_3.pdf


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Hagen Phosphate Test

View attachment 182103


View attachment 182104


----------



## blbig50

Good stuff guys


----------



## No0dles

yes definitely PIN this in the INFO section!


----------



## the_w8

i concur


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Just bought this kit strictly for this thread TeTra Tests

Co2 Charts
View attachment 182237

View attachment 182238


----------



## RedneckR0nin

n02
View attachment 182241

View attachment 182242


Ph
View attachment 182243

View attachment 182244

View attachment 182245

View attachment 182246


Kh/Gh
View attachment 182247

View attachment 182248


nO3/nO4
View attachment 182249

View attachment 182250


----------



## Guest

RnR, we need to someone how make it easier to search this thread. So lets say, if we have 3 pages, someone could just search topic for "Nutrafin Phosphate" and it would bring them right to that post.


----------



## Zeushalives

This is my first Piranha. Let me ask this one stupid question ... is the water chemistry THAT important to WHAT of my fish? His health? Growth? Aggression? Development? All of the above? lol


----------



## Piranha feeder

Zeushalives said:


> This is my first Piranha. Let me ask this one stupid question ... is the water chemistry THAT important to WHAT of my fish? His health? Growth? Aggression? Development? All of the above? lol


LIFE! bad water leads to health issues! which includes all the above u stated! bad water for prolonged periods eventually as u would guess leads to death!


----------



## Zeushalives

gotcha


----------



## Bacon Of Time

Wish i would of seen this a few days ago. I had to buy a second kit because i lost my damn instructions...


----------

